# Solved: access denied to imported pst file in outlook



## edituh (Jan 7, 2010)

Trying to move files and settings from Outlook 2003 on old computer running XP to Outlook 2007 on new HP laptop running Windows 7. Followed step-by-step directions on Windows support site. Copied file to hard drive of new computer, but when I try to import in outlook I get "Acces Denied" message. I do NOT have the read-only box checked on the file. I am the only user on both computers. Although I've been using computers for 20 years, I'm not very technically proficient. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Are you trying to import the OLD pst file into you NEW pst file or what?


----------



## edituh (Jan 7, 2010)

I think so. What I want to do is replicate the same folder structure, move all my contacts, emails, and email account info over to the new machine. I copied a file at c:\WINDOWS\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook\Outlook.pst, per instructions on the Windows support site, pasted that onto the hard drive on the new PC. The file is there. When I try to load it into Outlook using the Import-Export command I get that access denied message.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

How to take ownership of a file or folder in Windows XP (and Vista, 7)

Or use these:

"Take Ownership" Context Menu
"Take Control"

You might try just rebooting first in case something has locked that file.

But, with mail files, there could be some problem with identities being different, too. If you found directions on the MS site, then they should be correct. But you may want to look into programs designed to move files and settings to a new machine.


----------



## edituh (Jan 7, 2010)

That first link did the trick. I'm not even sure how I fixed it, but I followed the instructions best I could, and I was able to do the transfer. All my old settings, folders, contacts, etc. appear to be moved over. Mille grazie.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Fantastic.

You can mark your own threads "solved" using the button above.


----------

